# Milano Metropolitana



## PippoInzaghi92 (7 Settembre 2014)

Ciao ragazzi, la domanda è rivolta soprattutto a chi è di Milano 

Ho intenzione di andare il mese prossimo alla Games Week, e verrei col Freccia. Dalla stazione centrale ho letto che potrei prendere la Metro secondo questo tragitto, trovato nel sito della manifestazione:

"Linea MM2 (direzione Assago Forum/Abbiategrasso) - Fermata Cadorna.
Proseguire con la Linea MM1 (direzione Rho Fiera) - Fermata Lotto."

Non avendo mai visto Milano, le domande sono:
1- Mi conviene la Metro o gli autobus?
2- La metro è vicina alla stazione centrale?
3- La fermata è vicina alla fiera?

Vi ringrazio! Su internet non ho trovato molto..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Settembre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, la domanda è rivolta soprattutto a chi è di Milano
> 
> Non avendo mai visto Milano, le domande sono:
> 1- Mi conviene la Metro o gli autobus?
> ...



1) privilegia sempre e comunque la metro che arriva in tutte le destinazioni strategiche in breve tempo, è semplice orientarsi leggendo cartelli o chiedendo agli addetti nei tornelli d'ingresso

2) la metro si prende direttamente dalla stazione

3) la metro arriva direttamente in fiera


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (7 Settembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> 1) privilegia sempre e comunque la metro che arriva in tutte le destinazioni strategiche in breve tempo, è semplice orientarsi leggendo cartelli o chiedendo agli addetti nei tornelli d'ingresso
> 
> 2) la metro si prende direttamente dalla stazione
> 
> 3) la metro arriva direttamente in fiera




Grazie 
Ma per la tratta che dovrei fare io, come sono i prezzi all'incirca? Scusa se chiedo queste cose da poveraccio


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Settembre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Grazie
> Ma per la tratta che dovrei fare io, come sono i prezzi all'incirca? Scusa se chiedo queste cose da poveraccio



Devi prendere il biglietto urbano che costa € 1.50 e che ti da il diritto di viaggiare su tutti i mezzi pubblici per 90'

ho un piccolo dubbio sulla fermata di rho fiera, potrebbe essere fuori dalla tratta urbana, in quel caso devi prendere un biglietto interurbano da € 1,95, ma non mi sembra


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (7 Settembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Devi prendere il biglietto urbano che costa € 1.50 e che ti da il diritto di viaggiare su tutti i mezzi pubblici per 90'
> 
> ho un piccolo dubbio sulla fermata di rho fiera, potrebbe essere fuori dalla tratta urbana, in quel caso devi prendere un biglietto interurbano da € 1,95, ma non mi sembra



Aaaah pochissimo, grazie!


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Settembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Devi prendere il biglietto urbano che costa € 1.50 e che ti da il diritto di viaggiare su tutti i mezzi pubblici per 90'
> 
> ho un piccolo dubbio sulla fermata di rho fiera, potrebbe essere fuori dalla tratta urbana, in quel caso devi prendere un biglietto interurbano da € 1,95, ma non mi sembra


Rho Fiera è fuori dalla tratta urbana. Se non erro bisogna prendere un biglietto Milano-Rho Fiera che costa 2,5 € (se non l'hanno aumentato).


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (7 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Rho Fiera è fuori dalla tratta urbana. Se non erro bisogna prendere un biglietto Milano-Rho Fiera che costa 2,5 € (se non l'hanno aumentato).



Ah ok, grazie.


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Settembre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ah ok, grazie.



Di niente figurati!


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (7 Settembre 2014)

Devi prendere alla macchinetta il biglietto che costa 2.50 (quindi a/r 2.50x2= 5 euro)

Dalla fermata metro di Stazione Centrale:
1) prendi la verde in direzione o Abbiategrasso o Assago (è indifferente tanto scendi prima) e scendi in Cadorna
2) una volta sceso a Cadorna prendi la rossa in direzione Rho Fiera (attenzione: NO Bisceglie) e arrivi fino all'ultima fermata.

Per il ritorno è altrettanto semplice:
1) prendi la rossa in direzione Sesto 1° Maggio e scendi in Cadorna
2) una volta sceso a Cadorna prendi la verde direzione Gessate e sei in Stazione Centrale.

Purtroppo l'unica pecca delle metro di Milano è che data la quantità di fermate dovrebbero inserire un led luminoso che si illumina ad ogni fermata, come a Barcellona.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (7 Settembre 2014)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Devi prendere alla macchinetta il biglietto che costa 2.50 (quindi a/r 2.50x2= 5 euro)
> 
> Dalla fermata metro di Stazione Centrale:
> 1) prendi la verde in direzione o Abbiategrasso o Assago (è indifferente tanto scendi prima) e scendi in Cadorna
> ...



Grazie mille!
Ah ma come funziona per le fermate? Avvisano loro "siamo in arrivo a..." come per i treni, o devi osservare tu le fermate?
Scusate ma la metro per me è sconosciuta.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (7 Settembre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Grazie mille!
> Ah ma come funziona per le fermate? Avvisano loro "siamo in arrivo a..." come per i treni, o devi osservare tu le fermate?
> Scusate ma la metro per me è sconosciuta.


Si avvisano loro, c'è l'altoparlante che dice:
prossima fermata: Duomo, apertura porte a destra
next stop: Duomo, doors open on the right

però tu dai sempre un'occhiata fuori dal finestrino, sennò fai come me e il mio amico a Barcellona che per guardare le foto che avevamo scattato siamo scesi 5 fermate dopo. lol


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (7 Settembre 2014)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Si avvisano loro, c'è l'altoparlante che dice:
> prossima fermata: Duomo, apertura porte a destra
> next stop: Duomo, doors open on the right
> 
> però tu dai sempre un'occhiata fuori dal finestrino, sennò fai come me e il mio amico a Barcellona che per guardare le foto che avevamo scattato siamo scesi 5 fermate dopo. lol



Ahah grazie mille, tutti gentilissimi!
Ho visto sul sito che gli orari sono abbastanza frequenti, cosa molto buona.


----------

